# 10G "Spring Colors"



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

A few pictures of my latest set-up to share. This scape is still not completed. 









Here are the tank specs. 
*Tank:* 10G with trim removed 
*Substrate :* ADA Aquasoil I & Aquasoil II mixed , Power Sand special and Tourmalin BC 
*Light:* 65 W PC with 9325K 
*Filter:* Eheim 2213 
*Fertilizer: * ADA Brighty K 
Step 1 
Step 2 
Brighty Special Lights 
Florish Iron 
ECA 
Green Gain 
Green Bacter 
*Co2:* 1bubble/sec diffused with a nano diffuser 
*Hardscape:* Manzanita wood 
*Plants: * Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Utricularia graminifolia 
Hemianthus micranthemoides 
Micranthemum umbarosum 
Staurogyne sp. ‘Porto Velho’ 
Staurogyne stolonifera 
Limnophila repens ‘Mini’ 
Blyxa japonica 
Anubias barteri var. nana ‘Petite’ 
Rotala rotundifolia 
Rotala wallichii 
Rotala sp. ‘Colorata’ 
Rotala sp. ‘Nanjenshan’ 
Rotala sp. ‘Butterfly’ 
Nesaea sp. ‘Red Leaved’ 
Fissiden fontanus 
Taxiphyllum barbieri 
Vesicularia montagnei 
Cryptocoryne x willisii 
Cryptocoryne parva 
*Fish :* Hemigrammus rodwayi 
Ottocinclus sp. 
Hisonotus leucofrenatus 
*Shrimp:*Cardinia japonica 
Neocaridina heteropoda var. ‘Red’ 


Let me know what you think. C&C welcome.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## chicago_animal (Sep 14, 2008)

WOW! This is EXACTLY the type of tank I want. So Full and Colorfull. Beautifull!


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Love it. Way cool 10 gallon. I'm totally jealous, and I'll be watching this thread closely for tips and inspiration. Are you running pressurized Co2?


----------



## triazole (Aug 26, 2008)

love the layers...plants look fabulous...
would be very interested in how you achieved the layered look...ie, what's holding them up...:-D


----------



## pinnacle2009 (May 26, 2009)

:icon_eek: i love it!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Lovely lovely tank. It looks much bigger than a 10g.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Very Nice. That sure is a plant list.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Great job at trimming the stems. I wish that I could do that.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Def one of my favs here. Love it!! 

Question: Is your substrate level or did you make steps behind the wood pieces. Great scape man! Looks good as is.

Oh and love your photography man. :thumbsup:


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Great Job in the use of a 10 gallon tank! I would have guessed bigger if I would not have seen the intake tube. You have done an excellent job creating depth and I love the color. :thumbsup:


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

chicago_animal said:


> WOW! This is EXACTLY the type of tank I want. So Full and Colorfull. Beautifull!


Thanks for the compliments.



CAM6467 said:


> Love it. Way cool 10 gallon. I'm totally jealous, and I'll be watching this thread closely for tips and inspiration. Are you running pressurized Co2?


Thanks. Yes , I am running pressurized CO2 on it. 1bubble/sec on 24/7.



triazole said:


> love the layers...plants look fabulous...
> would be very interested in how you achieved the layered look...ie, what's holding them up...:-D


Thanks. The Aquasoil is raised at the back it’s about 4-5” tall in the back and the slope is held in place by rocks. I will post a pic later which will show the hardscape without plants.

Pinnacle2009, Malay, Glenn and Jnaz , thanks for appreciating it.


speedie408 said:


> Def one of my favs here. Love it!!
> 
> Question: Is your substrate level or did you make steps behind the wood pieces. Great scape man! Looks good as is.
> 
> Oh and love your photography man. :thumbsup:


Thanks . The substrate is sloped 2” in the front and around 4-5” in the back. 


dewalltheway said:


> Great Job in the use of a 10 gallon tank! I would have guessed bigger if I would not have seen the intake tube. You have done an excellent job creating depth and I love the color. :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot for the compliments.

Bhushan


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

This is one of the best 10 gallon tanks I've seen:thumbsup:


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Tank looks amazing, I might just have to stop by Houston when I move back just to see this thing in person! Great work, can't believe its only 10g


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Stunning. You did a great job :thumbsup:. How i wish my tank look like this, this is inspiring.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

ddtran46, rrrrramos and ryan_p, thanks for the compliments.


rrrrramos said:


> Tank looks amazing, I might just have to stop by Houston when I move back just to see this thing in person! Great work, can't believe its only 10g


You are definietly welcome to stop by. We have a bunch off nice planted tank around Houston.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

A couple of more pictures to share.



This is a month old pic of this tank.


Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

That is an awesome tank! How much iron do you dose?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Axelrodi202 said:


> That is an awesome tank! How much iron do you dose?


Thanks. I dose iron observing the plants. I do not follow a set dosing schedule for iron. But mostly its ADA ECA supplemented with 2ml Seachem Iron every other day.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

how do you fit that many plants in a ten gallon. this is an inspiration but must have taken a good deal of work to scape right.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

vtkid said:


> how do you fit that many plants in a ten gallon. this is an inspiration but must have taken a good deal of work to scape right.


Yes, regular water changes and consistent trimming can make it happen.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

this is looking really nice. your pictures gove an impression of a much bigger space. and this is really great use of driftwood too. wood so often becomes buried in foliage, but it is prominent here and effective. i also enjoy the shady mood of the foreground and the way that the wood seems to be holding back the bank of a stream, although i presume you do not have substrate sloped steep in the back of the tank(?). those silvery tetras are the perfect fish for this.

well done!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Stunning. I can only wish to have a tank so nice someday. I love the driftwood layout. It is simply amazing how much depth you have in a 10 gallon.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

outstanding ten gallon. i'm jealous.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful and hard to believe it's a 10g. Great job.roud:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

This puts my 10g to shame. Very impressive!


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

The only thing this tank needs it's to be in my house :icon_evil
Very nice and inspiring tank. 
Keep pictures coming!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> this is looking really nice. your pictures gove an impression of a much bigger space. and this is really great use of driftwood too. wood so often becomes buried in foliage, but it is prominent here and effective. i also enjoy the shady mood of the foreground and the way that the wood seems to be holding back the bank of a stream, although i presume you do not have substrate sloped steep in the back of the tank(?). those silvery tetras are the perfect fish for this.
> 
> well done!


Hydrophyte , thanks for the detailed evaluation. The substrate is sloped from front to the back. 



sewingalot said:


> Stunning. I can only wish to have a tank so nice someday. I love the driftwood layout. It is simply amazing how much depth you have in a 10 gallon.


Thanks. It’s doable just hang in there.
Oldpunk, Jinx, Legomaniac and Pandapr, thanks for all the compliments.

Bhushan


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

SKILLS is all I can say! 

Your blog is great too. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

fastfreddie said:


> SKILLS is all I can say!
> 
> Your blog is great too. Thanks for the inspiration.


Thanks. Glad you liked the blog.

Bhushan


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

i dont think my 10gal would ever be as nice as this one lol. btw do you have any earlier pictures of you beginning your tank? i'd like to see the scape without the plants covering the driftwood and such


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

This makes my 10 gallon look like a bunch of plants just thrown into the tank:icon_eek:


----------



## jfrank85 (Mar 19, 2008)

This tank is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Simply amazing. It doesn't even look like a 10G!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Itstony, Zootycoonmaster, jfrank85 and Pinto , thanks for the compliments.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Here are the set up pictures of the aquascape.

The Aquasoil from the old scape was reused. This is the third scape with the same soil.



The hardscape.



The scape just after planting and filling water.


Hope this helps.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

Haha, you make it seem so simple.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those setup pics man. You can't even tell there were that many rocks in there from the first pics you posted.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

vtkid said:


> Haha, you make it seem so simple.


It is. 



speedie408 said:


> Thanks for sharing those setup pics man. You can't even tell there were that many rocks in there from the first pics you posted.


You are welcome. :icon_bigg


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> It is.


if you have the whole thing figured out( which obviously you do) then I bet it is easy what is your lighting and ferts for a ten?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

vtkid said:


> if you have the whole thing figured out( which obviously you do) then I bet it is easy what is your lighting and ferts for a ten?


I am using a 65W GE Power Compact bulb.
Initial Lumens: 4800
Color Temperature: 9325K
CRI: 67 
I dose the micros and macros observing the plants so no fixed dosage. 

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

huh seems as though I might need more light for my 10 gallon, I just set it up tonight


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

vtkid said:


> huh seems as though I might need more light for my 10 gallon, I just set it up tonight


Just remember the WPG rule does not apply to small tanks.You will need at least 40W to grow decent stems and a foreground.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the setup pictures. I am amazed at this tank the more I look at it.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Thanks for the setup pictures. I am amazed at this tank the more I look at it.


Thanks Sara.


----------



## MB2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Very beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm moving in the next few weeks, and I'll be forced to tear down my planted 10G. I'm going to make a new stand for it, drill the bottom (to hide the plumbing), and then I'm going to rescape it. I'll probably be taking some tips from you. I am totally stunned by this 10G of yours. Each time I look it over I notice something else about it I'm amazed by. AND IT'S ONLY 10 GALLONS! Great work...


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

MB2 said:


> Very beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks a lot.



CAM6467 said:


> I'm moving in the next few weeks, and I'll be forced to tear down my planted 10G. I'm going to make a new stand for it, drill the bottom (to hide the plumbing), and then I'm going to rescape it. I'll probably be taking some tips from you. I am totally stunned by this 10G of yours. Each time I look it over I notice something else about it I'm amazed by. AND IT'S ONLY 10 GALLONS! Great work...


That sounds like a plan.Thanks again for the compliments. I will help you wherever I can with the scape.

Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Here is a quick picture of the tank after trimming this weekend. 



Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! What kind of lights are you using?

And is it possible to see a picture of the room that you have this tank in?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

really nice. like i said before, i really like the undercut bank--it reminds me of the kind of spot you would look for a big trout in a stream. 

it looks like you did this in an _El Cheapo_ 10 gallon. this is a great illustration of how one doesn't need to acquire all of the fanciest equipment to get great results.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

If you took the Eheim pipes for your pictures, this could easily pass as a 29. Would it be possible to get a shot of the tank and the room it's in?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow! What kind of lights are you using?
> 
> And is it possible to see a picture of the room that you have this tank in?


The light is an el cheapo 65W Odyssea PC fixture with a GE 65W 9325K bulb.
Sorry, don’t have any pictures of the tank with the room. I will try to take some later.



hydrophyte said:


> really nice. like i said before, i really like the undercut bank--it reminds me of the kind of spot you would look for a big trout in a stream.
> 
> it looks like you did this in an _El-Cheapo_ 10 gallon. this is a great illustration of how one doesn't need to acquire all of the fanciest equipment to get great results.


Thanks. That is quiet a bit of imagination. Yes, it’s a regular 10G with its trim taken off. I will be getting a 45P for my next set up. I guess the clearer glass will help a little while taking pics.



legomaniac89 said:


> If you took the Eheim pipes for your pictures, this could easily pass as a 29. Would it be possible to get a shot of the tank and the room it's in?


I will definitely take the pipes off next time when I take the pics. I generally do that when I take the final shot.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Some recent picture of how this scape is turning out. It is almost there.







Thanks for looking and let me know what ya all think.

Bhushan


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice pictures!
Healthy little display.
Well done!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I have to say that you have the best 10gal tank I have seen. You have done an awesome job with a small space that makes the tank look much bigger then a 10 gal. Great Job! roud: Love the color too!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

mountaindew said:


> Nice pictures!
> Healthy little display.
> Well done!


Thanks.




dewalltheway said:


> I have to say that you have the best 10gal tank I have seen. You have done an awesome job with a small space that makes the tank look much bigger then a 10 gal. Great Job! roud: Love the color too!


Thanks. I am glad to know the illusion worked. I was a little hesitant to add the Naseae Sp as it’s a bigger plant and thought would throw out the balance. But looks like it’s working.

Bhushan


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Very, very beautiful aquarium. This is what I'm working towards one of these days. 

What type of lighting are you using?

Regards,

Charlie Mims


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow fantastic job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## skinz180189 (Jun 26, 2009)

Really like this tank, looks so much bigger than a 10G.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Your tank is a great example of how to make a tank look bigger then it really is. First, the use of the large diftwood tends to make it look like it is in a big tank and then like I have told people, the use of smaller leaved plants. So many people want to take a 10 gallon tank and throw in anubius, swords, sunset hygro etc. that have big leaves and wonder why it looks so out of balance. Once again, great job on plant selection and the driftwood is perfect.


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

hff... you are outdoing yourself again


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

CAM6467 said:


> Very, very beautiful aquarium. This is what I'm working towards one of these days.
> 
> What type of lighting are you using?
> 
> ...


Thanks . The light is an el cheapo 65W Odyssea PC fixture with a GE 65W 9325K bulb.



Coltonorr said:


> Wow fantastic job!!:thumbsup:





skinz180189 said:


> Really like this tank, looks so much bigger than a 10G.


Thanks for the compliments.


dewalltheway said:


> Your tank is a great example of how to make a tank look bigger than it really is. First, the use of the large diftwood tends to make it look like it is in a big tank and then like I have told people, the use of smaller leaved plants. So many people want to take a 10 gallon tank and throw in anubius, swords, sunset hygro etc. that have big leaves and wonder why it looks so out of balance. Once again, great job on plant selection and the driftwood is perfect.


Thanks again. You have exactly pointed out some of the basic mistakes which people starting out with aquascaping small tanks do. 



finfan said:


> hff... you are outdoing yourself again


Thanks. I have seen you post after a while. Ok .. Okay I have been away for a while too.:icon_smil Good to see you back.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, 65W! I guess that my 10 gallon is going to need more than 30W of fluorescent lighting to reach the level that yours has. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I simply cannot get over the beauty and size of this tank. I keep thinking you will tell us it really isn't 10 gallons, lol.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

CAM6467 said:


> Wow, 65W! I guess that my 10 gallon is going to need more than 30W of fluorescent lighting to reach the level that yours has. Thanks for the info.


Yes, small tanks actually do not follow the WPG rule. I find the 65W perfect for 10G. But be careful as it is a lot of light and a small tank. So things can go south pretty quickly.



sewingalot said:


> I simply cannot get over the beauty and size of this tank. I keep thinking you will tell us it really isn't 10 gallons, lol.


Thanks. I so wish I could take a pic of the tank along with the room. There is an ugly holding/breeding CPD tank below this tank and that puts me away from taking that shot.

Bhushan


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Amazing ten gallon. Maybe u can ship it to my house when u get the 45p. JK It has great depth. Great talent and great plants. jealous =(


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Amazing ten gallon. Maybe u can ship it to my house when u get the 45p. JK It has great depth. Great talent and great plants. jealous =(


Thanks for the compliments.

Bhushan


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Since *VadimShevchuk* brought this thread back up, I just want to compliment on the beauty of this tank - simply amazing, great work! Any updates since July? and what of your 45-P..?


----------



## JoePhish (Oct 23, 2009)

I am currently in the planning phase for another 10g myself.
One question. Where can I get one of those lights?


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Great-looking tank, great photography SKILL


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

dxiong5 said:


> Since *VadimShevchuk* brought this thread back up, I just want to compliment on the beauty of this tank - simply amazing, great work! Any updates since July? and what of your 45-P..?


Don, thanks again for the compliments. I have been really busy for the last few months and am moving to a new place next week so I did not want to set up a scape just for a period of 2 months and then pull it down for the move so have been patiently waiting to set up the 45-P which might turn out to be a 60P. I already have 2 new ones sitting around which need some love.:icon_mrgr



JoePhish said:


> I am currently in the planning phase for another 10g myself.
> One question. Where can I get one of those lights?


The light is a cheap Odyssey fixture which takes 65W PC lamps. I had picked it up from Aqua traders 3 years back. I would not recommend the fixture tough. 
The lamps can be bought here:http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS



justin182 said:


> Great-looking tank, great photography SKILL


Thanks a lot.

Bhushan


----------



## JoePhish (Oct 23, 2009)

> The light is a cheap Odyssey fixture which takes 65W PC lamps. I had picked it up from Aqua traders 3 years back. I would not recommend the fixture tough.
> The lamps can be bought here:http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS
> 
> 
> ...


Why? What is wrong with the fixture?
I have a couple of those old , cheap, full hoods that take the screw in bulbs.

I read on this site that I can get the spiral or "U" shaped CFL that everyone uses in the house now and they will work in that hgood/fixture.

With that set up, Hell, I couple concievably get a couple hundred watts in the tank.

Do you recommend that I go that route, or go with the fixture that you have?

P.S. "NO" I am not thingking about going 200 watts in a 10g tank. :icon_eek:


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

JoePhish said:


> Why? What is wrong with the fixture?
> I have a couple of those old , cheap, full hoods that take the screw in bulbs.
> 
> I read on this site that I can get the spiral or "U" shaped CFL that everyone uses in the house now and they will work in that hgood/fixture.
> ...


The old hoods which take screw in bulbs are perfectly alright. As far as I know most CFL screw in bulbs which go in those old fixtures are around 20-26W. The equivalent watts like 100-120 mentioned on the bulb do not mean anything for our application. If you can get good reflectors with 2 26W screw in bulbs in that fixture it should work fine to grow most plants.

The Aquatrader’s fixture I have has been known to catch fire in the past.


----------



## JoePhish (Oct 23, 2009)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> The old hoods which take screw in bulbs are perfectly alright. As far as I know most CFL screw in bulbs which go in those old fixtures are around 20-26W. The equivalent watts like 100-120 mentioned on the bulb do not mean anything for our application. If you can get good reflectors with 2 26W screw in bulbs in that fixture it should work fine to grow most plants.
> 
> The Aquatrader’s fixture I have has been known to catch fire in the past.


Yea, I got to do something about the reflectors, they are old and very dull looking. Maybe I can pollish it up or something.

BTW. With the screw in CFL bulbs, the best that I can find are only 5000K.

Anyone got any ideas of where to get better bulbs that are around 6700k?

P.S. I already checked Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

I had found some at WalMart last time. They are made by GE.


----------

